# Powerlifting diet & bodybuilding diet



## larry123 (Nov 8, 2011)

Is powerlifting diet any different than a bodybuilding diet? Any suggestions..


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 8, 2011)

afaik powerlifters eat for maximum strength/mass gains, meaning gaining fat isn't such a problem. As much protein and cals as you can get

bodybuilding diet would be similar just slightly restricted calories, more cutting phases etc.


----------



## MDR (Nov 8, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> afaik powerlifters eat for maximum strength/mass gains, meaning gaining fat isn't such a problem. As much protein and cals as you can get
> 
> bodybuilding diet would be similar just slightly restricted calories, more cutting phases etc.


 
Powerlifting is concerned with maximum power and strength.  The main thing to remember is that the vast majority of powerlifters have to maximize these benefits within a weight class.  If you are overfat, I guarantee another competitor is going to come in with more muscle and more strength.  Powerlifters focus on maintaining a diet that helps them get as strong as possible, but they still have to be careful about getting too fat, unless they are competing in an unlimited weight class.


----------



## zoco (Nov 9, 2011)

larry123 said:


> Is powerlifting diet any different than a bodybuilding diet? Any suggestions..



Yes, they are different. Powerlifters are not so strict with the calories, although they still cut for competitions to get in their weight class.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 9, 2011)

larry123 said:


> Is powerlifting diet any different than a bodybuilding diet? Any suggestions..



Hey Larry, it depends on what your goals are. I've helped several powerlifters cut-certainly not to bodybuilding standards (3-5% fat), but to at least look decent with abs. The type of training that goes on in powerlifting requires some carbohydrate, certainly not the amount that some powerlifters take in, but enough to power before and after the workouts. 
On the other hand, you can certainly use some bulk as a powerlifter, and some extra calories will be beneficial with joints and padding to armor you during heavy phases. 

Simple question; what are your goals right now?


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 9, 2011)

A powerlifter is generally always going to be eating to fuel strength increase - this means having the energy to push explosive 1RM as well as do the full-body lifting - i.e. squat / press / pull and the rest of the training.

A bodybuilder has different goals based on the phase they are in - is it an off-season hypertrophy phase (aka "a bulker") w/ the goal of building some muscle mass? If the person under consideration is a 21 yr old guy, he can probably eat everything in sight and achieve this goal w/o worrying too much about additional & excessive fat gain. If its an older guy or someone who is more of an endomorph, they might need to pay more attention to diet and make their bulker more of a "slow, clean bulk" - still allows mass increase but coming at a slower rate & w/ less additional flab than a full-on eat-everything diet. 

If the BB is looking to cut for a show or lean out after a bulking phase - he/she would be adjusting the macros & cals for the goal. Its all about the phase you're interested in and the goal - is it to build muscle, to drop fat, or a sliding mix of the two?


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> afaik powerlifters eat for maximum strength/mass gains, meaning gaining fat isn't such a problem. As much protein and cals as you can get
> 
> bodybuilding diet would be similar just slightly restricted calories, more cutting phases etc.



Not totally true.

Different lifters lift in different weight classes, and many often train and eat in such a way so that they can be the strongest possible at the lightest possible. There are a ton of very lean powerlifters out there. The stereotype is that all powerlifters are fat and will eat anything. There are a lot of lifters out there like that, but there are certainly a lot that aren't.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2011)

The main difference I see is that bodybuilders are concerned about reaching a minimal percentage of body fat, while powerlifters, even the leaner ones, are not concerned with that.

Dieting to such a level of low body fat weakens the body due to the prolonged periods of sub-maintenance caloric intake. Power lifters wouldn't jeopardize their training by neglecting proper recover means (eating). 

Other than that, the diets are fairly similar I'd say. Bodybuilders are generally going to be more obsessive with dietary minutia, though.


----------

